# Some HH & Iron Hands tid bits



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Haven't seen this in the Rumours thread or in here so I'll post it up. 

From BoLS
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2012/04/news-black-library-horus-heresy.html

First up, Iron Hands stuff. These guys are my favourite so they were the focus of my questioning.

After the death of Ferrus Manus….. some Iron Hands turn renegade! Boom! Acoording to Christian Dunn, they start to think that if Ferrus was so easily manipulated and taken out then their faith in him was misplaced and they start to look to Horus as a symbol of strength and leadership.
Chaos Iron Hands = awesome.

I said that the story of how the Iron Hands deal with the death of their Primarch would be a great story. Boom! Mr Dunn told me not to worry. The story goes that the Legion becomes fractured and there are disparate groups of Iron Hands roaming the galaxy carrying out hit and run attacks on the traitor forces taking their revenge and kicking ***.
Now, here is where it gets interesting. It turns out there was an Iron Hand on Terra at the time of the Isstvan attack. He implied he was one of the crusader host from ‘The Outcast Dead’. Rogal Dorn gives this guy a mission. To go out into the galaxy and gather up the many elements of his Legion and bring them back to Terra to bolster the defences. However, when he meets his brothers he thinks maybe they are doing a more useful job out in space kicking traitor ***. Boom!

Then I asked about Ferrus Manus’ head. Weird question I know but I’m thinking if he has a bit of necron in him then maybe he isn’t really dead. He smiled at me and said they do have some plans for the head of Ferrus Manus! Boom! They are definitely not bringing him back but the head is gonna pop up again.

There is an upcoming audio drama. It is the story of the very first meeting between Maclador and the Emperor. Boom! I’m looking forward to some more Emperor action.

I asked Graham Mcneil about his upcoming stuff and he was very excited about what he was writing now, angel Exterminatus. It is a story with both the Emperors Children and the Iron Warriors. He said it started out as a story about the Emperors Children with an appearance from the Iron Warriors. But he was having such a good time writing about Perturabo that they have ended up taking over. He spoke about Perturabo at some length and how much of a craftsman he is and an artist but how he and his Legion get the dirty jobs of garrisoning worlds and don’t get the glory of the other Legions. This creates such a great bitterness in him that after the events on his home planet he has no real choice but to side with Horus. Graham McNeil was very excited about this story and if he can get that on to the page they we are in for a belter of a book.

Lastly I asked why there are no Wolves on Fenris? Mr McNeil smiled. I asked if they were, mutated Fenrisians, mutated Space Wolves or manifestations of the warp. He wouldn’t say. He just said that he and Dan Abnett have discussed it and the issue will be brought up again but I get the feeling it will never be definitively answered and we will always be left wondering.

Looks pretty interesting and exciting to me!! 

Rev


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks pretty nice, and quite interesting. Chaos Iron Hands would actually be pretty cool.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

On teh one hand I think it's pretty exciting and much more realisic, on the other, I'm not too sure about all the lines that keep blurring. We have loyal traitors and now traitor loyalists, when will it stop!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

aren't the wolves on fenris failed astartes aspirates or the ones affected with the wolfed mutation?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I very much appreciate this information concerning the Iron Hands. How they dealt with the death of their Primarch (considering he was the only Primarch that was killed throughout the Heresy up until the Siege of Terra) has always fascinated me. I like the idea of roving warbands of vengeful Iron Hands, as well as the notion that some began to flock to Horus's banner.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Finally. I've always been bothered that such large chunks of the traitor legions remained loyalist, but we heard practically nothing about loyalist legion members turning traitor.

Hopefully more are yet to come!


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome news. I feared we had seen the last of the IH in the HH series. Good to know they still have a role to play!

And yes, I'm pumped to read about the IW in McNeil's next book. I love the EC but they've gotten tons of screen time already. I want to know what makes Perturabo tick!


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Finally. I've always been bothered that such large chunks of the traitor legions remained loyalist, but we heard practically nothing about loyalist legion members turning traitor.
> 
> Hopefully more are yet to come!


Same here, Mossy. I emailed a couple of the artists whose work found their way into _Collected Visions_ a long, long time ago regarding a couple of images. They're early on in the book, two 'Iconic' images of Salamanders, not supremely awesome pieces of art, but pretty remarkable. Very 'faithy', Salamanders clutching Imperial devices in front of big, stained-glass windows and such. Very 'religious'.

I asked about the nature of these. The artist said he didn't know much of the detail, but the brief given to him was (I paraphrase): "The Salamanders were staunch loyalists. Where other legions all waved, half of them falling to Chaos, with large portions of the Dark Angels 'turning' in a way too, the Salamanders are the counterpoint: they never wavered."

It's an interesting take. Especially with regards to _Forgotten Sons_ in _Age of Darkness_: 

The Salamander doesn't waver, but he does effectively commit suicide when he could arguably be saved - he's so traumatised by the events, by the legacy of Isstvan V, the idea that Vulkan's gone...he no longer wants to live. It's fairly visceral. I wonder if that subtext unwittingly makes people very uncomfortable with the story? I really like it myself, in hindsight.


But it offers up a whole other side: Traitor Loyalists rather than Loyalist Traitors. Knowing the Iron Hands have betrayals is great. I think it offers an immense opportunity to explore them, how they change so radically from being 'cool and dependable, if severe' before the Heresy to, ten thousand years later, intolerant hate machines obsessed with transuperhumanism and basically in cahoots with the Mechanicus!

There's interesting discussion at this year's BLL for the next Garro audio drama: featuring the World Eater Varren's tale, when he arrives in the Solar System, Garro-styley, at the head of a stranded loyalist fleet. (Inc. Emperor's Children, White Scars etc!)

It wasn't outright stated, so I could be either spoiling it or totally misrepresenting it, but the allegation was "It's not what you'd expect!" (which I took to mean: the White Scar's the traitor, but everyone expects it to be an EC or WE!)


----------

